# Caesars Creek Catfishing...



## usamarshal

Any of you guys ever fish for cats over at C.C.? I was bass fishing there a couple years ago and saw a baby flat head or blue cat swimming near the shoreline. The area I was at had a steep drop off into deeper water. Figured this would be a good area for some catfish. Was wondering what kind of bait you guys would suggest for this lake. I'll be using a circle hook/drop line set up come this spring/summer and would like to catch some nice ones for a fish fry. I usually catch and release, but I'd like to keep one or two because they taste so darn good!!!......Thanks for any advice fellas, Skip


----------



## 01mercLS

Never fished there before, but fishing for catfish they like a variety of baits. Fishing for some channels: chicken liver, chicken gizzards and hearts, beef liver etc, fishing for some flatheads: Goldfish, bluegill, the flatheads like the live bait: when I fish for blues, I usually use cut shad or skipjack.


----------



## usamarshal

So probably the best thing to use then is some fresh cut baits? Any place you'd recommend getting some fresh cut bait from?


----------



## H2O Mellon

Take a cast net in the area near the creek. When we there this past year that place was FULL of sahd. They were swimming in schools & almost jumping in our boats.


----------



## Zfish

Hey Mellon do you fish there often? I think its a closer ride for me now where I live now then when I lived in Beavercreek. If so that would be a good place to hook up and fish


----------



## dinkbuster1

a freind and i decided to start trying out C-Creek for flatties this summer, but after 2 tries we gave up! on our 2 trips we decided to set out multiple trottlines and limblines to eliminate dead water thus hopefully learning the lake quicker. we targeted the area from the campground to upstream into the creek WHERE THEY SHOULD HAVE BEEN IN MID-LATE MAY! on each night we had around 50+ hooks in the water with live 'gills in shallow, deep, main channel, flats, drop offs etc. ONLY ONE 'GILL WAS MISSING AFTER TWO DIFFERENT TRIPS AND 20+ HOURS! a channel, bass, or something should have stripped a few of them but 1 out of 100 missing?! that place truly is..... THE DEAD SEA! they are in there, but where?


----------



## usamarshal

I know that area up there is pretty muddy...maybe that had something to do with it...I've never had any luck up that far...I'd say that area by the damn might be pretty good...its really deep in some places over there too.


----------



## flypilot33

It is not the dead c but I sure love hearing people call it that. I live 5 minutes from the lake and fish it often. It is not that bad of a lake to fish, you just have to be really lucky or know a thing or two about the lake. I agree it isn't the easiest lake to catch fish in, but that to me makes it more interesting.


----------



## dinkbuster1

if you really want a fish fry drive just a bit farther to Cowan lake, that place is loaded with eater size cats.


----------



## H2O Mellon

I've heard there are some nice cats in Cowan too Dink. We ought to try that, you me, & Mark................ Oh wait, YOU CANT!    nana, nana, nana, I'm the only one w/ a 9.9! (unless you put yours on.) Seriously though, I like Cowan, let me know if you want to head up there this summer for a couple trips.


----------



## 01mercLS

Sorry this is off topic but where is Cowan lake?


----------



## usamarshal

Yeah, I'll have to try that too...I want to get on the water in the evening and do some night fishing...see how that goes for me...its probably the best time to do that type of fishing too.



dinkbuster1 said:


> if you really want a fish fry drive just a bit farther to Cowan lake, that place is loaded with eater size cats.


----------



## usamarshal

If any of you guys wanna go down sometime next year I have a 21 footer...I'll be getting either a 75 or 101 lbs. thrust trolling motor so it wouldn't be a problem getting anywhere...are you allowed to night fish at Cowan?


----------



## usamarshal

It just southeast of Caesars...over by Xenia I think.



01mercLS said:


> Sorry this is off topic but where is Cowan lake?


----------



## Rob New

usamarshal said:


> are you allowed to night fish at Cowan?


Yes, you can night fish @ Cowan. I plan on hitting it a TON this coming season. My 7 year old is FINALLY wanting to spend more time doing "boy stuff," so we'll be hitting it hard. 
I live 15 mins from Cowan and would be glad to take someone from here with us sometime. 

Rob


----------



## usamarshal

Glad to hear you fish that lake. Where do you usually fish for catfish? I've done really well the last few years fishing for crappie and bass....never caught a cat though...looking forward to the new year.


----------



## H2O Mellon

I'd be up for joining you guys for a night of fishign Cowan. I have a small tracke rw/ a 9.9.


----------



## usamarshal

That hp and motor will be perfect for that lake...I'm wondering if they area by the damn might be the best place to go? I'm going to try to save up some money this winter and fall so I can try getting the 101 lb thrust trolling motor...I can't put a smaller motor on my boat, so might as well do the next best thing...I saw one guy on a lake with a 101 lb'r on his rig and that thing scooted something fierce...spring can't come fast enough....lol


----------

